# Punk Kid Bags Big Buck



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's some pics of my nephew who shot this great buck out of a tree stand just before sundown. He's the type of kid who hates to get up early and would rather meet girls at the movies than go hunting, but he's one lucky sucker whenever he's on the mountain!


----------



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

thats a nice deer where was that at?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang nice deer.... gotta love that kind of luck! Getting it mounted?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Boy that's a nice one.....tall.


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

It is at the taxidermist right now. It was taken in the southern region on public land!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I hate that kid..... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

He sounds like my kid. Would rather sleep in and chase girls than hunt...

Nice buck!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

Real great buck.. If being a punk kid is what it takes to harvest a buck like that. I'd be glad to give you 45 of my years. and I'd be 18 again SUPER PUNK KID!! with a great BUCK!! GOOD FOR YOU!!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

sometimes its better to be lucky than good. 

great deer!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats!

i seem to remember someone nearly as lucky as this kid? _*sw*_, anyone come to mind _(O)_ ?


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah, I would "guide" for this kid all the time when I lived down south and he would always wind up bagging ducks, roosters, geese, and now he's shooting big bucks. I think the one he shot last year was a 4x4 as well.


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's another pic.


----------

